# standard for competion (strongman)



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm wanting to do a strongman comp but just wanna know what standard you need to be at to compete


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Do they not have some strongman equipment in powerhouse???


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah not sure on the weights i.e what weight deadlift you'd need to at ect


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

im geussing you have to be pretty good at lifting, carrying, holding awkward heavy weights.

From what i saw yesterday they seemed to be able to break 360kilo-400kilo deads at the highest end of competition. Dunno about at lower levels tho.


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

cheers no where near that at the mo maybe one day eh can deadlift 200kg at the mo but its improving all the time just dropped my weight down and ditched the straps now i can do 180 kg for 1 rep before my grip goes which is a big improvement first week i diched the straps i could only just do 140kg.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

SOUTHMAN said:


> im geussing you have to be pretty good at lifting, carrying, holding awkward heavy weights.
> 
> From what i saw yesterday they seemed to be able to break 360kilo-400kilo deads at the highest end of competition. Dunno about at lower levels tho.


You dont have to be that good just to start that was the pro's doing it who have been doing it for years and they worked there way up to that, but you do have to be strong!

Take a look at a guy called mark rip toe you will get some good info from him in terms of your training!


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

you need to see aboiut doing a local meet there must be one near or in your area, there is in cornwall and if they got one there they got to have em else where. As fior the standard depending on your age the local ones are at a standard that if you can dead 200-250 you would have a chance. The gym in cornwall where i sometimes train at has at least 2competitors that do it and one of the wins it- hes got at 260-300 dead 300 squat and 170 bench- there thats local standard i reckon bud


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

cheers guys maybe not that far off then i'll see how much i can up my weights in the next few months an maybe do one in the spring/summer. Just had a look and there s one in colwyn bay which is'nt far from me and one in northwich, cheshire which is only an hour an a half away so hopefully come the summer i'll be mixing it with the big boys


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

A guy in the gym i used to train at would rep with 6-7plates per side on deads.

Bench 4 plates per side etc etc.

....this was after a major bicep tear in a comp.


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm assuming you've never done a comp before mate. Just google 'novice strongman uk' and you'll get a list of events. Many will give you a rough idea of weights etc. Here is an example from the UK Strongman North qualifiers 2008. Hope it helps. Best of luck dude.

Open and Novice qualifier

NOVICE WEIGHTS

Log press 85KG

Crucifix hold 12KG EACH HAND

Farmers Walk 90KG EACH HAND

Hand-over-Hand vehicle pull 2 TONNE

van lift on frame T.B.C

carry & drag 200KG

OPEN WEIGHTS

Log press 120kg

Crucifix hold 20kg each hand

Farmers Walk 130kg each hand

Hand-over-hand T.B.C

Vehicle Lift T.B.C

Carry & drag 300kg


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

cheers tommy i'd googled myself but it came up with a load of american comps probably would have helped if id put uk though lol


----------



## TAT 70 (Jun 26, 2005)

If u live in Wales try & get hold of Dale Norris &

he should know the nearest place to u for event

training.Just give it a go & see if u enjoy it ?

Ther is no minimum lift weight required really.

Events are so different to any gym lift.

:thumb:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

tommy28 said:


> I'm assuming you've never done a comp before mate. Just google 'novice strongman uk' and you'll get a list of events. Many will give you a rough idea of weights etc. Here is an example from the UK Strongman North qualifiers 2008. Hope it helps. Best of luck dude.
> 
> Open and Novice qualifier
> 
> ...


I took a look on websites i found and thought the different weights were for two different bodyweight cats which they seem to have lately?


----------



## TAT 70 (Jun 26, 2005)

There are a few different classes

NOVICE = first timers

INTERMEDIATE = people who have competed but not done too well.

U105KG = entrants must weigh less than 105kg.

OPEN = the big boys.

:thumb:


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

whats the score with drug testing and regualations in the novice uk feds.


----------



## TAT 70 (Jun 26, 2005)

brickhoused said:


> whats the score with drug testing and regualations in the novice uk feds.


No tests.

Regs vary from comp to comp ,but are always posted well in advance

so you know whats what.

:thumbup1:


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

How would a standard olympic deadlift in the gym compare to the type of deadlift they do on worlds strongest man ?

What i mean is,

If you could deadlift 200kg in the gym, would you be able to do more on the strongman one? Its sort of a different grip etc isnt it and you wouldnt have to balance it as much


----------



## TAT 70 (Jun 26, 2005)

It has a very awkward range of motion.

You`d probably get at least what you

get on a normal oly bar.

:thumbup1:


----------



## STRONGAJ (May 21, 2012)

hi laurie g i am moving to cornwall soon and i am trying to find gym what is the gym that you workout at called please


----------

